# ~~~ Sad News ~~~



## Candy Eggert

Training Director for the So Cal Working Dog Association, Tom Riche, died last night of a heart attack. He collapsed on the field at training and, after the ambulance came, medics tried to stabilize him at the field for about an hour. They transported him to the hospital where his wife and two small children met him. He passed away shortly thereafter.

Our heartfelt condolences go out to his family, friends and club members.

<!-- m -->http://www.socalwda.com/


----------



## James Downey

My Sincere Condolences to Tom's Family and Friends. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Sue Miller

That's such sad news


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez

Very sad news indeed. I did not know him well but had a couple chances to work with over the years. Great person and a phenomenal talent with dogs.

Julie


----------



## Kyle Sprag

WOW!!!!! My Condolences.


----------



## mike suttle

This is very sad news. I did not know Tom, but I feel terrible for his family.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Sudden loss is always riveting and particularly so when around a holiday or important event. I'm truly saddened by this news.


----------



## Mario Fernandez

I am still in shock about this. I have not been able to concentrate at work today since I heard the news this morning. My thoughts are with his family. A wife that shares the same interest as Tom did and his two adorable children. 

This silly little hobby of dog, I feel very fortunate to have meant Tom and will always have lasting and fond memories of the times I spent with him. Godspeed Tom..

A nice article that was sent to me...

http://www3.signonsandiego.com/stories/2009/aug/06/1mc6blind21115-blindness-no-obstacle-dog-trainer/


----------



## Sarah Koth

My deepest and most sincere condolences to Tom's friends and family.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel

So young!!! No other words but tragic. Tragic. My condolences....


----------



## Geoff Empey

Sorry to read this ..


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Prayers are sent to his family and friends. The void that is felt can only be helped through prayer. God bless them all.


----------



## Denise Picicci

Very sorry to hear and prayers to his family


----------



## Michelle Reusser

No way! He was too younge. I wish his family peace and strength. Such a loss.


----------



## Troy Seaton

It was very tough to wake up this morning to the news of Tom's passing...I haven't seen Tom since I was part of his wedding back in the summer of 07 in San Diego but very thankful that we got a chance to catch up recently over the phone as he sounded very happy with his life and especially proud of his Son Kyler's accomplishments on the Football field.......I'm going to miss my friend and will always remember the great times and memories that we shared and will never forget how much he helped me develop my passion for dog training and decoying......I'm proud to of been able to call you my friend and will never forget all that you have done for me...R.I.P Tom.TS


----------



## Terry Fisk

Robert and I would like to express our condolences to the family, friends and club on the passing of Tom. I did not know Tom and only met him a couple times at events but it was evident that he was highly respected and admired and will be greatly missed.


----------



## Hoyt Yang

Man... I'm speechless. Knew him over the years... my deepest condolences to his family.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez

My deepest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Diana Abel

I don't know him but my most sincere condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Candy Eggert

Some additional information:

http://www.southwestschutzhund.com/tom_riche_memorial_page.htm


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler

One of our club members created a nice memorial for our website: www.socalwda.com

Laura


----------



## Sarah Koth

That's a touching tribute.


----------



## tracey schneider

I heard about this Friday (i think)........shocked is all I can say. So very sad, so young, with a life so full of promise and hope, a young family devastated right before Christmas....... I cant imagine......
Thoughts and prayers to those he touched [-o<


----------



## Tom Cawood

My thoughts and prayers go to his family.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi

I heard so many nice things about Tom.. such a tragedy! My condolences go out to his family & friends.


----------

